# Info su separazione



## Old Ploki_71 (24 Settembre 2009)

Salve a tutti vi racconto la mia storia
Allora mi sono sposato nel 2004 sono ormai 5 anni e non abbiamo figli, attualmente la situazione è molto grave non riusciamo più ad avere la nostra intimità, insieme stiamo bene ma come possono stare 2 amici... ed 

ora credo che siamo arrivati alla fine..
Lei durante  questi 5 anni ha avuto dei problemi ha sofferto di crisi di panico circa 4 anni fa e ancora oggi avolte succede che lei si spaventi anche per una banalità e molto spesso ha paura che gli possa capitare qualcosa...da parte mia all'inizio non capivo questo tipo di malattia ma con il tempo sono riuscito a capirla solo che lei mi accusa di non essegli stato troppo vicino.. e su questo non posso dagli totalmente torto anche se negli ultimi 3 anni sto facendo di tutto per renderla felice ma purtroppo senza nessun risultato. Lei dice che  ormai è stata delusa da me e non riesce più a abbattere quel muro che si è creato tra noi.
Io volevo chiedervi una cosa io sto cercando in tutti i modi di risanare il matrimonio, ma lei dice che nel caso che ci dovremmo separare legalmente potrebbe buttarmi fuori di casa(intestata 50% a testa) e che in più per la malattia che ha avuto potrebbe fare in modo che la casa rimanga a lei completamente e che io gli debba dare degli alimenti... io non so non mi sono mai chiesto una cosa del genere ma mi sembra assurdo...

PS: io non ho altre proprietà e sono impiegato con uno stipendio normale.
Voi cosa ne pensate.
Grazie

Marco


----------



## Amoremio (24 Settembre 2009)

sinceramente non credo che le cose stiano come dice lei

se intendi attacchi di panico, in senso proprio,
non sono semplici spaventi
hanno una sintomatologia ampia ma riconoscibile


ma dubito possa incolparne te

lei non lavora?

dovresti inormarti meglio con un avvocato o, al limite, in un forum speciico


----------



## Old aristocat (24 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Marco, 
anche se dici che  tu e tua moglie state come due amici, tua moglie non si sta comportando come un’amica,  visto che fa recriminazioni su recriminazioni  e minaccia di buttarti fuori di casa.
Allora cerca di capire se lei ti vuole lasciare veramente oppure se ti dice queste cose come per mettersi sulla difensiva;  in un pietoso tentativo di non essere “abbandonata” da te, e per non dover affrontare un divorzio lacerante. 
Cioè, magari ti “minaccia” così tu ci pensi 2 volte prima di chiederle la separazione… ci hai pensato?!?
Poi, è importante  che tutti e due vi guardiate dentro e facciate come i gamberi… mi spiego meglio: fate qualche passo indietro con il tempo… a quando eravate fidanzati o appena sposati, e sapevate benissimo perché stavate insieme, che cosa vi piaceva dell’altro, perché vi amavate tanto…
Allora se queste “ragioni d’amore” sono del tutto scomparse forse è bene troncare comunque, minacce o non minacce di tua moglie. Conviene fare come ti dice Amoremio e andare dritto per la tua strada…. 
Se invece sentite che la “fiammella” è ancora lì che  arde, nonostante i problemi, allora tieni duro, sii paziente… lei prima o poi si riavvicinerà a te. 
Ricorda soprattutto che una delle cose più belle e più impegnative che si dicono il giorno del proprio matrimonio è più o meno questa: “_prometto di esserti fedele sempre,_ _nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita_”.
 Tutto questo deve pur significare qualcosa; questa promessa non deve essere di quelle che si rompono facilmente…vero?




Ploki_71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti vi racconto la mia storia
> Allora mi sono sposato nel 2004 sono ormai 5 anni e non abbiamo figli, attualmente la situazione è molto grave non riusciamo più ad avere la nostra intimità, insieme stiamo bene ma come possono stare 2 amici... ed
> 
> ora credo che siamo arrivati alla fine..
> ...


----------

